# Achats compulsifs et co.



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Petite idée de topic a la con, c'est pas très original mais j'aime bien.
Vos pti' achats compulsifs du moment?

Pour ma part, en noir, le système de fermeture est sympa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The TV b Gone, la télécommande qui éteint toute les télés.





Allumette permanente, pas chére est gadget sympas






faites péter !

(j'espère que le topic existe pas d'ja :rose


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Je suis passé chez mon boucher et n'ai pas pu résister à un bel onglet que nous avons mangé ce midi accompagné de pasta.






J'en ai encore l'eau à la bouche&#8230;


----------



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Pas mal, pour ma part je fais une OD de pattes au Basilic du jardin, alors avant, le ventre un peu embrouillé par ma soirée, j'ai mangé au mac do \o/.

Mais ton onglet me fait de l'il.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Kalachnikov. La boucherie de mon quartier vient de fermer.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Pas mal, pour ma part je fais une OD de pattes au Basilic du jardin, alors avant, le ventre un peu embrouillé par ma soirée, j'ai mangé au mac do \o/.
> 
> Mais ton onglet me fait de l'il.



La boucherie traditionnelle, il n'y a pas mieux.
Les mecs achètent une carcasse et la désossent.
C'est autre chose que la viande sous plastique.


----------



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Je ne le nie pas, mais de temps a autre un bon vieux macdo pourri, c'est bien.
Je me ferai bien une côte de boeuf barbeuc.

Le coup de l'ak avec la boucherie ma fait penser a delicatessen tien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Août 2008)

...

Je vous laisse, il en reste.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je vous laisse, il en reste.




Pffffff.........     Enfin si, laisse-là moi pour faire passer l'arrière-goût de la tourbe.
Achat compulsif du jour: Lagav' 16 years. 


Mais était-ce vraiment compulsif ?


----------



## Grug (16 Août 2008)

je sais, comme achat compulsif, le Brillat savarin, on a vu plus sexy, mais  asssocié aux courgettes du jardin, j'avoue que ça m'a enlevé tout remords inherent à l'achat compulsif.​


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

C'est vachement culinaire comme post en fait, je m'y attendais pas.

D'ailleurs je viens de terminer mes >>  _Pates au basilic_ , pour la Xéme fois de la semaine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Miam.


----------



## asticotboy (16 Août 2008)

Je tournais en rond ce matin, il fallait que je fasse quelquechose...
Du coup, hop ! à la boulangerie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

J'évite depuis quelques jour de passer devant la boutique Hugo Boss... Je suis sur la voie de la guérison... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'évite depuis quelques jour de passer devant la boutique Hugo Boss... Je suis sur la voie de la guérison... :rateau:


Admirable 
Il est très très difficile de resister au sandwich  de fines tranches de pure laine HB ( sans mayonnaise, faut pas tuer le gout)
-----------
en ce moment consommation de ca





c'est très piquant, très bon , et addictif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ... addictif



Sauf en tant que lubrifiant, j'ai oui dire...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

Pas pu m'en empêcher :rose:
Et pourtant c'est la quatrième traduction


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

On est en démocratie... T'as le droit de claquer ton blé en conneries...


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On est en démocratie... T'as le droit de claquer ton blé en conneries...



_Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN._


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

c'est assez rigolo 
Hegel analysé par un bourgeois

( la P75 erie du jour)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

C'est compulsif ?


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est assez rigolo
> Hegel analysé par un bourgeois
> 
> ( la P75 erie du jour)



C'est surtout qu'on va encore bouffer de la citation 

@couleursud


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Salaire reçu ce matin
Il est 13h et j'ai déjà fait deux achats compulsifs/à la c** 






Stylo Bille Initial de chez Rotring





Ouvrage de référence, pas pu résister non plus...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On est en démocratie... T'as le droit de claquer ton blé en conneries...



Certes 

Mais j'évite de le lire en Hugo Boss abricot. J'ai peur que ça déteigne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Salaire reçu ce matin
> Il est 13h et j'ai déjà fait deux achats compulsifs/à la c**



C'est pas des trucs àlakhon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes
> 
> Mais j'évite de le lire en Hugo Boss abricot




Hors le noir et l'anthracite, à la rigueur, le reste est assez tsoin tsoin... Je laisse ça aux jeunots.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hors le noir et l'anthracite, à la rigueur, le reste est assez tsoin tsoin... Je laisse ça aux jeunots.



Bonjour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'on va encore bouffer de la citation :



Ah ça!...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas des trucs àlakhon.



Si quand tu sais que j'ai déjà au moins 4-5 stylos du même genre et que j'ai la 1er édition de l'ouvrage...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est compulsif ?



Pire. Obsessionnel. Morbide 

Je suis un Hegel addict

La dialectique, c'est la pire des drogues



vleroy a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'on va encore bouffer de la citation
> 
> @couleursud



Mais non. J'ai déjà tout cité 

(remarque, si tu veux, je peux recommencer : il y a quand même des différences de traduction)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (remarque, si tu veux, je peux recommencer : il y a quand même de différences de traduction)



Ah ne nous mets pas l'eau à la bouche, hein, grande coquine!...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hors le noir et l'anthracite,


Du Hugo B veritable quoi, le reste...


> le reste est assez tsoin tsoin... Je laisse ça aux jeunots.


tiens c'est quoi , la difference entre bling-bling et tsoin tsoin?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens c'est quoi , la difference entre bling-bling et tsoin tsoin?



C'est quand tu fais tinter la gourmette avec des petits gestes maniérés...:love:

Tiens ; d'ailleurs : *COPYRIGHT!!!*


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2008)

Le bling-bling est de droite et le tsoin-tsoin de gauche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bling-bling est de droite et le tsoin-tsoin de gauche ?



Même pas...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Si quand tu sais que j'ai déjà au moins 4-5 stylos du même genre et que j'ai la 1er édition de l'ouvrage...



Ah ouai. Finalement... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Pire. Obsessionnel. Morbide
> 
> Je suis un Hegel addict
> 
> La dialectique, c'est la pire des drogues



La drogue, c'est pas censé te tenir éveillée ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bling-bling est de droite et le tsoin-tsoin de gauche ?



Non
Démonstration:
Dark-tintin est de gauche: il fait bling bling
Mackie se dit de gauche: il fait tsoin tsoin

CQFD


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est quand tu fais tinter la gourmette avec des petits gestes maniérés...:love:


tinter contre l'étui de rayban je presume...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tinter contre l'étui de rayban je presume...



Diesel ! Inculte.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

Ah mais rayban ou diesel  c'est bling bling ou tsoin tsoin



et l'étui matmut ou camif optique c'est ni l'un ni l'autre


C'est dur la vie non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

Allez, y'a un sondage maintenant pour ça... Arretez de pourrir ce fil joli de manière compulsive


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est dur la vie non?



non c'est une question de mutuelle


----------



## Grug (16 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah mais rayban ou diesel  c'est bling bling ou tsoin tsoin
> et l'étui matmut ou camif optique c'est ni l'un ni l'autre
> 
> C'est dur la vie non?



L'étui matmut ou camif optique c'est tsoin tsoin, voire tagada pouet pouet, mais sûrement pas compulsif.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ... tagada pouet pouet



Tu peux le rajouter dans mon sondage, s'teup' ?...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2008)

Faudrait mettre aussi prout prout, tant qu'on y est.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Faudrait mettre aussi prout prout, tant qu'on y est.




Oui, certes... Même si c'est assez proche de tsoin tsoin...


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Faudrait mettre aussi prout prout, tant qu'on y est.



ce n'est pas du tout l'esprit 
on aide Onc' patoch à s'habiller convenablement, Couleursud, à choisir des livres futiles, légers et sans consistance (ou citation possible), Pascal à choisir une mutuelle qui rembourse correctement les étuis de lunette
Suis un peu bordel


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2008)

, das Original


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Pascal à choisir une mutuelle qui rembourse correctement les étuis de lunette
> Suis un peu bordel


c'est plus complexe
je cherche à m'informer sur  le meilleur équipement pour ce genre de compulsion

et encore... on n'a pas abordé l'achat compulsif de gourmettes


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

reprends un cornichon, c'est nephou qui régale


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2008)

:love::love::love:​
C'est con... Ca se mange beaucoup trop vite


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est con... Ca se mange beaucoup trop vite


c'est pas pour rien que ca s'appelle parfois " un petiit chèvre"

Des fois une à 2 bouchées et hop y a plus
:rose:
et on a jamais vu de fromage de chèvre de la taille d'une roue d'emmental ou de gouda ( qui peuvent atteindre des tailles énormes)


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

Je suis allé acheter un cadeau pour ma nièce de 2 ans. Et je n'ai pu m'empêcher de prendre, en plus, une petite boite de Lego&#8482; qui colle tout à fait à mon exercice du moment. Je la donnerai à mon neveu de 6 ans qui me demandait à quoi je jouais en ce moment &#8211; _À monter un mur&#8230;_ &#8211;, à les enfants&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> , das Original


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2008)

Mon dernier achat compulsif : un préservatif il y a 6 mois !!!!! ... jamais plus ! 






:love::love::love:


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

Pourquoi il n'y a que des membres d'élite, des grand gourou, des veritable sage, ...  ici

Les autre on peur


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a des membres d'élite, des  grand gourou, des veritable sage, ...
> 
> Les autre on peur



courbe encore un peu l'échine, sans trop te faire remarquer et tu passeras membre d'élite


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> courbe encore un peu l'échine, sans trop te faire remarquer et tu passeras membre d'élite


 

Désolé mais je ne comprend pas le début ! Je suis que membre confirmé


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> courbe encore un peu l'échine, sans trop te faire remarquer et tu passeras membre d'élite



S'il passe le stade du membre émérite


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Je me suis amusé avec mon achat compulsif de Tv b gone en ville aujourd'hui, ptin' quel fun... 



> _courbe encore un peu l'échine, sans trop te faire remarquer et tu passeras membre d'élite _



C'est un peu comme imiter la zombie pour passer parmi elle.
Quel exemple de merde, en découle un de mes derniers achats compulsif d'ailleurs:






Mais sinon, personne effectue d'achat un peu plus geek ici?


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> C'est un peu comme imiter la zombie pour passer parmi elle.
> Quel exemple de merde, en découle un de mes derniers achats compulsif d'ailleurs:


 
:hein:


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Un problème avec mon livre?


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

> Un problème avec mon livre?


 
Je croyez que les macs users différent, pas ...


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je croyez que les macs users différent, pas ...


Français?


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Français?


 
non mais autrement


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

hybride


----------



## Nitiel (16 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> hybride


 
non moin attirer par des, choses, trés, spéciale !


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Zumbiephilie?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

J'avais une fixation cet après-midi. 
Là. 







Non. Il n'en reste plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Non. Il n'en reste plus.



Le format c'était pour qu'on reconnaisse bien l'odeur ?


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Nique! il est monstrueu, je sent qu'il colle au doigts jusque là.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2008)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Mais alors vraiment compulsif !


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Tu aurais pu prendre du plus jolie tout de même...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Pardon mais bon le pouvoir d'achat en ce moment 




Il est mieux celui-la  ?


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Aprés c'est une histoire de gouts.


----------



## asticotboy (17 Août 2008)

Mon achat du jour après mes baguettes du matin...

Ca s'appellerait pas un switch ?


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

switchcompulsif


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

euh... si dans les jours à venir tu constates une sorte de séquence compulsive entre ca


asticotboy a dit:


> mes baguettes du matin...


et achats de ca




>


je te conseille
-d'arreter d'acheter le pain le matin
ou
-de parler à ton banquier
-ou de postuler pour etre vendeur officiel


----------



## asticotboy (17 Août 2008)

Je me passerai du pain !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2008)

Pas étonnant que les Mac se vendent comme des petits pains en ce moment.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

Et j'ose à peine imaginer asticotboy d'ici quelques mois au carrousel du Louvre 
l'Apple store sera juste sous les restaus
Il passe au carrousel ....une fringale matinale...un petit snack...  compulsion...viiiite acheter un Mac


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2008)

Pas d'achat compulsif aujourd'hui ?



Pas un seul magasin ouvert le dimanche&#8230;

&#8230;quelle chienlit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2008)

les deux ensembles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Bien sur !


----------



## asticotboy (18 Août 2008)

Les bulles, ça fait passer la couenne, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Si j'avais 1400&#8364; dans ma poche...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Une 8 cordes ?
T'aimes bien les gros manches ?!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Ben ouai, ça laisse de plus grosses possibilités


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2008)

Deux cartouches de clopes avant de partir demain en Gaule, où elles valent un bras....


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux cartouches de clopes avant de partir demain en Gaule, où elles valent un bras....


ça, c'est pas compulsif, c'est raisonnable.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux cartouches de clopes avant de partir demain en Gaule, où elles valent un bras....



Encore moins cher qu'en Helvétie ?



> Si j'avais 1400 dans ma poche...



J'ose même pas imaginer le nombre d'aiguilles que tu peux t'acheter avec 1400


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Encore moins cher qu'en Helvétie ?



Si j'ai bonne mémoire, c'est pratiquement pareil ici et chez toi...


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux cartouches de clopes avant de partir demain en Gaule, où elles valent un bras....



ça aussi on vous les file???


----------



## rigolpazavexa (18 Août 2008)

Très compulsif.Mais pas con.
JM


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Deux cartouches de clopes avant de partir demain en Gaule, où elles valent un bras....



C'est au moins des Gitanes sans filtre ? 

(là, je suis en train de finir ma dernière cartouche achetée en duty sur les vols DOM)


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est au moins des Gitanes sans filtre ?
> 
> (là, je suis en train de finir ma dernière cartouche achetée en duty sur les vols DOM)



 Il y' en a pas chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

C'était contre moi , j'ai péché


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Il y' en a pas chez toi?



Si, mais à des prix prohibitifs 

A tel point que j'ai essayé de me mettre aux Malboro :afraid:

(faut dire que je ne savais même pas qu'existaient des cigarettes blondes*)

* J'ai cru, au début, que c'était des trucs pour parfumer les gogues


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'était contre moi , j'ai péché



Un biberon d'eau de riz et au lit!
Si non, change de médecin


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si, mais à des prix prohibitifs
> 
> A tel point que j'ai essayé de me mettre aux Malboro :afraid:
> 
> ...



Bof, tu sais ... 20 ans de Gitanes sans filtre, et puis 10 ans Marlboro ... on s'y fait!
C'est mieux que la Gaulloise desséché à l'odeur de paille.
Mais il n'y a pas des Hindous chez vous?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Bof, tu sais ... 20 ans de Gitanes sans filtre, et puis 10 ans Marlboro ... on s'y fait!
> C'est mieux que la Gaulloise desséché à l'odeur de paille.


et la Gitane  , hein , la Gitane Maïs..

( quoique les roulées main version 2008 ca s'éteint pareil )


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la Gitane  , hein , la Gitane Maïs..
> 
> ( quoique les roulées main version 2008 ca s'éteint pareil )



Tu veux dire celle qui reste collé à la lèvre supérieure pendant que t'envoie un beau glaviot au pied du voisin? 

J'ai pas connu


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu veux dire celle qui reste collé à la lèvre supérieure pendant que t'envoie un beau glaviot au pied du voisin?


Celle là



> J'ai pas connu


du costaud , et très appréciée dans les campagnes car pouvait durer durer durer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Du fleur de pays et une riz la croix original; et c'est la même.


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la Gitane  , hein , la Gitane Maïs..
> 
> ( quoique les roulées main version 2008 ca s'éteint pareil )



Je confirme :love:


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> du costaud , et très appréciée dans les campagnes car pouvait durer durer durer



 Je voulais dire que je n'ai jamais gouté, mais j'ai vu le "truc" accroché à la lèvre supérieure et tout ce qui va avec ... et ça tient même sous la flotte. 


C'est quoi la version 2008?


----------



## Nitiel (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Bof, tu sais ... 20 ans de Gitanes sans filtre, et puis 10 ans Marlboro ... on s'y fait!
> C'est mieux que la Gaulloise desséché à l'odeur de paille.
> Mais il n'y a pas des Hindous chez vous?


 
30 ans de cigaret soit un paquet par semaine sa fait :
1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet fumer en 30 ans

1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet à 5 euro fait :
7821,4285714285714285714285714286 euro 

Et beh t'aurai pu acheter un joli mac !!!

Edit : finalement ta bien fait d'aider la rechercher sur le cancer du poumon  parce que en 30 ans t'aurais pas gagner beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Et la vie de merde qu'elle se serai tapée. :love:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> et ça tient même sous la flotte.


c'était LA cigarette du paysan , le 4x 4 de la clope si tu veux !



> C'est quoi la version 2008?


ben tu l'apercois partout 

le "machin" roulé par ceux qui n'achetent plus de paquets de cigarettes mais  roulent eux mêmes, avec feuilles et tabac en vrac
Des fois c'est un truc éteint qui pendouille


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Des fois c'est un truc éteint qui pendouille



Les ravages du temps


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> 30 ans de cigaret soit un paquet par semaine sa fait :
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet fumer en 30 ans
> 
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet à 5 euro fait :
> ...



Hihi, un Mac il dure 20 ans ou plus, avec un peu de chance ... alors on peut dépenser dans des futilités ... comme la fumée  et les histoires qui vont avec ... et ça c'est irremplaçable.


----------



## Nitiel (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> le "machin" roulé par ceux qui n'achetent plus de paquets de cigarettes mais roulent eux mêmes, avec feuilles et tabac en vrac
> Des fois c'est un truc éteint qui pendouille


 
Et même le tabac est remplacer par une belle feuille que les jeune adore, cultiver par eux-même, les paysans


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et même le tabac est remplacer par une belle feuille que les jeune adore, cultiver par eux-même, les paysans



Dis mon frère, t'es Canadien?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> 30 ans de cigaret soit un paquet par semaine sa fait :
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet fumer en 30 ans
> 
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet à 5 euro fait :
> ...




Y'a 30 ans le paquet de cigarette coutait pas 5euros...


----------



## Nitiel (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Dis mon frère, t'es Canadien?


 
Yé du québec


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Les ravages du temps


je me demandais qui allait foncer dans le piège...


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Et la vie de merde qu'elle se serai tapée. :love:



Tu parles de moi là?  ( la parano ne fait presque jamais de mal! )
Sache jeune homme que je ne me suis jamais tapé une vie de merde, et qu'on rigole avec les copains qui restent des conneries qu'on a pu faire! :love::love::love:
Chose que vous ne connaitrez jamais!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

C'est pas fini la fumette ici  ?


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je me demandais qui allait foncer dans le piège...



A son âge il peut être fier!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> T et qu'on rigole avec les copains qui restent des conneries qu'on a pu faire! :love::love::love:
> Chose que vous ne connaitrez jamais!


n'est ce pas? 
Ahh les tablées de potées auvergnates
y connaitront jamais


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

*VOUS ALLEZ FOUTRE UN AVATAR NAN ???*


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> n'est ce pas?
> Ahh les tablées de potées auvergnates
> y connaitront jamais



T'as des souvenirs? Raconte! :love::love::love:

Moi pas du tout,


----------



## katelijn (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *VOUS ALLEZ FOUTRE UN AVATAR NAN ???*



*NAN!!


*


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as des souvenirs? Raconte! :love::love::love:


les vrais copains restent discrets sur ce genre de joyeusetés


quant au gadget avatar

ce n'est qu'une representation
A mes yeux , pas grand chose, ce que les posteurs disent  me parait plus interessant
( quoique quoique, parfois cette vignette c'est qu'ils ont de mieux )


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les vrais copains restent discrets sur ce genre de joyeusetés
> 
> 
> quant au gadget avatar
> ...



oui enfin là 



Sinon, l'avatar permet de repérer rapidement un posteur, indiquer un pan de sa personnalité, voire son humour 
Qu'on se rassure les modérateurs ne s'arrêtent (malheureusement, souvent) pas là


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, l'avatar permet de repérer rapidement un posteur, indiquer un pan de sa personnalité, voire son humour
> Qu'on se rassure les modérateurs ne s'arrêtent (malheureusement, souvent) pas là



ah, c'est uniquement à l'intention des modérateurs, pour les aider à se repérer??? Ai-je bien compris?


----------



## Dead head (19 Août 2008)

Mon dernier achat compulsif : un iPod touch (32 Go) dont je n'avais nul besoin. Je me le suis offert pour éviter d'acheter un iPhone -- dont j'avais encore moins besoin.


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2008)

Pour revenir au sujet, je suis un acheteur compulsif chronique !
Un citoyen du capitalisme, un pure produit libéral !! 

Les derniers achats compulsifs sont :
Une PSP (avec OS piraté)
Une swatch Chrono plastic (j'ai déjà 5 montres...)
Une paire de lunette de soleil GUCCI (ça me fait trois paires de solaires dans une ville sans soleil...)

A bientôt


----------



## teo (19 Août 2008)

2 Go de RAM pour mon bipro G5 en juillet.
Pas vraiment utile, mais j'avais envie de lui/me faire plaisir :love:  Avec 3.5 Go de RAM il pavoise l'air de rien quand je lui demande d'ouvrir un gros fichier Photoshop&#8230;

Ah et une chemise bariolée en solde à 12&#8364;.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> 30 ans de cigaret soit un paquet par semaine sa fait :
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet fumer en 30 ans
> 
> 1564,2857142857142857142857142857 paquet à 5 euro fait :
> 7821,4285714285714285714285714286 euro



Ben non.
Un paquet par semaine, 52 semaines par an, 30 ans - ça fait 1560 paquets.

Un par jour ?
365 jour par an, 30 ans - ça fait 10950 paquets.

Faudrait penser à t'acheter compulsivement une calculatrice.
Et puis, un dictionnaire aussi, pendant que tu y es.
Et un Bescherelle.
Enfin bon, la totale, quoi...


----------



## Dead head (19 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben non.
> Un paquet par semaine, 52 semaines par an, 30 ans - ça fait 1560 paquets.
> 
> Un par jour ?
> ...


 
 

Puisque tu parles de dictionnaire, sache que mon Petit Robert à moi définit la semaine comme étant un cycle de 7 jours. D'où : il n'y a pas 52 semaines par an mais 365 j / 7 j = 52,1428571 semaines.

D'où : un paquet par semaine pendant 30 ans = 52,1428571 X 30 = 1 564,28571 paquets.

Nitiel avait raison, sur le nombre de paquets de cigarettes (pas sur celui de leur prix).

Il ne suffit pas d'avoir une calculette et un dictionnaire, faut aussi savoir les utiliser.


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2008)

p'tain ça bagarre chez les head ?!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Puisque tu parles de dictionnaire, sache que mon Petit Robert à moi définit la semaine comme étant un cycle de 7 jours. D'où : il n'y a pas 52 semaines par an mais 365 j / 7 j = 52,1428571 semaines.
> 
> D'où : un paquet par semaine pendant 30 ans = 52,1428571 X 30 = 1 564,28571 paquets.
> 
> ...



Yeap.

Sauf que si tu vas voir ton buraliste et lui demande 0,1428571 paquet de cigarette, hein ?
le petit bout de semaine en plus, tu peux le prendre en compte sur la semaine d'après, la première de l'année d'après, quoi.

Enfin, je dis ça, je m'en fous, je ne fume pas.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (19 Août 2008)

Désolé

Une envie compulsive de rectifier, du genre qui sodomiselesdiptères :

Si un paquet par jour :

1*365 = 365 paquets par an
donc
365*30 = 10 950 paquets en 30 ans
En 30 ans :
30/4 =7,5 année bissextiles
donc, à rajouter :
1*7,5 = 7,5 paquets

Total :
10 950 + 7,5 = 10 957,5

que l'on peut réduire à un nombre variant entre 10 957 et 10 958 paquets en 30 ans, selon le nombre d'années bissextiles (qui dépendent de la date de départ des 30 ans, que je ne connais pas).

Ton calcul conduit à priver de façon illicite l'État et la Sécurité Sociale des recettes engendrées par :

10 957-10950 = 7 paquets
10 958-10950 = 8 paquets selon le point de départ des 30 ans

2) Si un paquet par semaine :

Un an, ce n'est pas 52 semaines, mais 365 jours.

donc : 

10 957/7 = 1565,2857142857143 paquets en 30 ans ou
 10 958/7 = 1565,4285714285714 paquets en 30 ans selon le nombre d'années bissextiles

que l'on peut arrondir à 1 565 paquets en 30 ans

Ce qui une nouvelle fois te conduit à priver de ses légitimes recettes État et Sécurité Sociale sur la vente de 
1 565-1 560 = 5 paquets

* ce qui te vaut bien 30 ans  *

JM




PonkHead a dit:


> Ben non.
> Un paquet par semaine, 52 semaines par an, 30 ans - ça fait 1560 paquets.
> 
> Un par jour ?
> ...


----------



## Dead head (19 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Yeap.
> 
> Sauf que si tu vas voir ton buraliste et lui demande 0,1428571 paquet de cigarette, hein ?
> le petit bout de semaine en plus, tu peux le prendre en compte sur la semaine d'après, la première de l'année d'après, quoi.
> ...


 
Ton raisonnement me paraît pourtant fumeux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Ce qui une nouvelle fois te conduit à priver de ses légitimes recettes État et Sécurité Sociale sur la vente



Ouais.
Et combien d'économies sur mon cancer ?



Sinon, les loulous, vous comme moi, je pense qu'il est grand temps d'aller compulsivement nous acheter des vies passionnantes, parce que là, nous faisons un peu pitié.

Non ?


----------



## Nitiel (19 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Yeap.
> 
> Sauf que si tu vas voir ton buraliste et lui demande 0,1428571 paquet de cigarette, hein ?
> le petit bout de semaine en plus, tu peux le prendre en compte sur la semaine d'après, la première de l'année d'après, quoi.
> ...


 
C'est stat d'un fumeur qui fumme que 1 paquet par semaine sur 30ans !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

pouf pouf.
posté trop vite.


----------



## Nitiel (19 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> pouf pouf.
> posté trop vite.


 
M. Er...... Gu....... mon orthographe vous dérange à se point ?!

PS : les jeunes ne savent plus écrire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

C'est bon ? Vous allez nous faire une étude scientifique sur le prix des clopes sur 30 ans ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> mon orthographe vous dérange à *se* point ?!


 



Ben... maintenant que tu le dis...


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *VOUS ALLEZ FOUTRE UN AVATAR NAN ???*



*À vendre
avatar* tout style
pas cher.​*
*Pour achat compulsif


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> M. Er...... Gu....... mon orthographe vous dérange à se point ?!



Bof, non

Le problème c'est que c'est ton orthographe qui est un peu dérangée 



aCLR a dit:


> *À vendre
> avatar* tout style
> pas cher.​*
> 
> *Pour achat compulsif



Tu vends le tien, c'est ça :mouais:

Faut dire qu'il y a mieux
Mais tu sais, chacun son trip comme on disait dans les années (bénies) 70

Cela dit, je comprends ton impatience compulsive 

Vivement ton nouvel avatar


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu vends le tien, c'est ça :mouais:
> 
> Faut dire qu'il y a mieux
> Mais tu sais, chacun son trip comme on disait dans les années (bénies) 70
> ...


Raisonnement interessant
As tu envisagé l'autre possibilité?
 vente de l'avatar  mais SANS changer l'original
vente de copie  reproduite à gogo 

ou le coup de la vraie fausse serie limitée !
Ca en jette , le client se croit special, unique.
  (quel naïf)
 un peu comme les pseudo oeuvres numerotées  d'Avida Dollar*S* alias Salvador D. qui pullulèrent à une époque

La production industrielle est une bonne réponse face à la demande compulsive

 encore que  là, , concernant  l'avatar de a*** faudrait vraiment qu'elle soit très très compulsive , la demande
( je nomme pas , y peut se vexer   )

edith 
un fort sympathique ane Honim m'a prévenu de l'oubli du S dans l'anagramme
je l'en remercie
Et pis j'ai failli me peter le col du Fmurr en réalisant...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Compulsez, car ceci est mon corps,
mon sang.

Heureux les compulsifs, le royaume des cieux est aux enchères sur eBay !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Heureux les compulsifs, le royaume des cieux est aux enchères sur eBay !


je me serai attendu à 

"est aux enchaires sur ebay"


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Raisonnement interessant
> As tu envisagé l'autre possibilité?
> vente de l'avatar  mais SANS changer l'original
> vente de copie  reproduite à gogo
> ...



C'est marrant, ça me fait penser à Walter Benjamin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Ouais !

Alter Benjamin - une autre administration est possible !


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Alter Benjamin - une autre administration est possible !



Certes, mais deux choses sont à considérer :

L'aura de l'administration pourrait en souffrir

Quid des modérateurs ? Seront-ils reproduits techniquement de manière compulsive ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Ils sont déjà compulsivement chiants, on va pas les reproduire


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ils sont déjà compulsivement chiants, on va pas les reproduire



Pas sûr. S'ils sont techniquement reproductibles, on pourra les programmer de manière à ce qu'ils ne soient pas compulsivement chiants. 

(Il n'y a pas à dire, la science permet de grands progrès de l'humanité)


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas sûr. S'ils sont techniquement reproductibles, on pourra les programmer de manière à ce qu'ils ne soient pas compulsivement chiants.
> 
> (Il n'y a pas à dire, la science permet de grands progrès de l'humanité)



les modérateurs échappent aux lois sur la bioéthique??? 

Madre de dios, on est pas rendu


----------



## rigolpazavexa (20 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Je me passerai du pain !



Pourtant !

du pain et des jeux !!!

SNPQR, alias JM


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas sûr. S'ils sont techniquement reproductibles, on pourra les programmer de manière à ce qu'ils ne soient pas compulsivement chiants.
> 
> (Il n'y a pas à dire, la science permet de grands progrès de l'humanité)



Des MGM ? (Modérateurs Génétiquement Modifiés)


----------



## rigolpazavexa (20 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Des MGM ? (Modérateurs Génétiquement Modifiés)



On peut les couper ?

JM, faucheur compulsif


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, non
> 
> Le problème c'est que c'est ton orthographe qui est un peu dérangée



Ô débus je pansais que cella s'adraissait à moy

J'ai relu dans tous les sens _*À vendre avatar tout style pas cher*_ sans trouver la moindre faute. Et j'ai vu, un peu par hasard, que cette boutade ne m'étais pas destinée :rateau:


CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu vends le tien, c'est ça :mouais:


C'est la tournure de phrase qui te laisse penser cela ? 


CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il y a mieux
> Mais tu sais, chacun son trip comme on disait dans les années (bénies) 70


Je sais pas comment je dois le prendre :hein:


CouleurSud a dit:


> Cela dit, je comprends ton impatience compulsive


Making money


CouleurSud a dit:


> Vivement ton nouvel avatar


Je voulais une version animée de mon avatar, seulement Benjamin ne veux toujours pas me l'autoriser. Donc, je ne suis pas prêt de changer. 

*À vendre avatar tout style pas cher*, était une forme de réclame. Juste postée pour inciter à l'achat compulsif. Mais comme tout le monde a un apn ou accès à une banque d'images, c'est de moins en moins facile de faire des affaires dans ce domaine


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ils sont déjà compulsivement chiants, on va pas les reproduire


A propos
Quelqu'un a- t -il  déjà compulsivement acheté un modo?

( à part acheter  mackie , trop facile , que c'est plus du jeu)

( la derniere fois j'ai cru qu'il demandait un demi million , en fait c'était un demi , de bière , c'est vous dire)


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ô débus je pansais que cella s'adraissait à moy&#8230;
> 
> 
> J'ai relu dans tous les sens _*À vendre avatar tout style pas cher*_ sans trouver la moindre faute. Et j'ai vu, un peu par hasard, que cette boutade ne m'étais pas destinée&#8230; :rateau:



Mais pas du tout, ton orthographe généreuse, voire un peu pansue, et même callipyge, est pour moi un ravissement 



aCLR a dit:


> C'est la tournure de phrase qui te laisse penser cela ?


  C'est vrai que ça faisait un peu mercantile, tu vois, un truc pour attirer le chaland 





aCLR a dit:


> Je sais pas comment je dois le prendre&#8230; :hein:



Ben, disons, tu l'avales, rapidement, avec un verre d'eau, et puis après, tu attends en gros 30 mn.  A ce moment là, normalement, tu devrais avoir les couleurs
Seulement, fais gaffe à l'achat compulsif de ce genre de truc


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça faisait un peu mercantile, tu vois, un truc pour attirer le chaland


faut etre percutant avec les acheteurs compulsifs
Très courtisés par  les marchands ( certains sont quasi des  trousse-goussets)

comment dire?
sur ce marché etre nonchalant ca finit en non -chaland
( qui on le sait passe , mais s'arrête pas )

d'ailleurs c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est Lys Gauty dans l'Atalante


> Le chaland glisse, sans trêve
> Sur l'eau de satin,
> Où s'en va-t-il ? ... Vers quel rêve ? ...



p'tin Jean Vigo as de la mercatique....


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2008)

Mon achat compulsif de demain 

En même temps


----------



## NoNo_01 (25 Août 2008)

Juste pour info, perso, au lieu de "_*À vendre avatar tout style pas cher" *_j'aurais plutot mis_*"À vendre avatar tous styles pas cher"  *_ car en fait la phrase complete devrait etre "A vendre avatar [de] tous [les] styles..."

Bref.

Sinon, dernier achat compulsif : une sacoche de selle pour mon Tiger 
http://www.bagster.com/fr/showroom.php?id=14


----------



## rigolpazavexa (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour

*Je pense "que l'un ou l'autre se dit . . . ou se disent"* (Vaugelas).

Si "tous styles" est pris dans le sens de "tous les styles (possibles)", l'expression est effectivement au pluriel, mais en ce cas "*avatars" eût dû supporter aussi la marque du pluriel, ainsi que "chers" * (comment diable un avatar tout seul pourrait posséder tous les styles ?).

Par contre, si "tout style" est pris au sens de "n'importe quel style", "avatar" et "tout style" restent singuliers.

Grammaticalement votre
JM

NB  : Achat compulsif ancien qui m'a souvent servi "Grévisse"



NoNo_01 a dit:


> Juste pour info, perso, au lieu de "_*À vendre avatar tout style pas cher" *_j'aurais plutot mis_*"À vendre avatar tous styles pas cher"  *_ car en fait la phrase complete devrait etre "A vendre avatar [de] tous [les] styles..."
> 
> Bref.
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> (comment diable un avatar tout seul pourrait posséder tous les styles ?).



oh tu sais un avatar étant un demi dieu ou un Dieu , il peut tout se permettre


-
ps je suis totalement serieux
(contrairement aux apparences)

voir par exemple les livres sur religions indiennes ou bouddhisme

exemple d'avatar connu : Krishna 
ou...
Bouddha ( sous le nom Gautama ou Sidharta)


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

Pour les compulsifs de la langue française&#8230; 






@ pascalformac : _pas très réveillé_ -> Gautama Siddhartha


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2008)

A chaque fois que je vois le mot "compulsif", je ne peux m'empêcher de rigoler ...
En fait, quand j'étais jeune (je sais, ça remonte loin ! ), j'ai eu un copain qui s'est fait soigner pour "onanisme compulsif" rateau ... ça le prenait n'importe où, n'importe quand et impossible de résister !
Jusqu'au jour où il s'est fait coincer en plein cours de sciences nat et qu'il a avoué au médecin que ça lui arrivait une bonne quinzaine de fois par jour...... et encore, sans compter les week-ends où il pouvait augmenter la cadence d'au moins 50 % !


----------



## rigolpazavexa (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Pour être plus précis, "avatar" désigne les incarnations sur terre de Vichnou : poisson, tortue, sanglier, homme-lion, nain, les deux Sama, Crishna, Boudha, Calci. (ref : Littré en 7 volumes, un autre de mes achats impulsifs). 

Mais cela ne confère aucun pouvoir à ton avatar, qui ne peut tout se permettre (surtout dans un forum grand public).

Car omniscience, omniprésence et omnipotence sont l'apanage du Dieu de chacune des 3 religions monothéistes révélées.

Note que te convertir brusquement à l'une d'elle, (quoique assez difficile pour le judaïsme) est considéré comme un acte impulsif, mais pas un achat.

Par contre, s'il s'agit d'une conversion à la scientologie, ce n'est ni un achat, ni une compulsion, mais cela te coûtera "bonbon".

Malheureusement, je n'ai pu déterminer si Steve Jobs était un avatar américanisé d'un célèbre pauvre biblique (je ne crois guère à cette hypothèse), le dieu d'une quatrième religion monothéiste, ou le miroir inversé propre au dualisme bien/mal, Steve Jobs/Bill Gates.

Va en paix, mon fils.
JM




pascalformac a dit:


> oh tu sais un avatar étant un demi dieu ou un Dieu , il peut tout se permettre
> 
> 
> -
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Par contre, s'il s'agit d'une conversion à la scientologie, ce n'est ni un achat, ni une compulsion, mais cela te coûtera "bonbon".


et non pas _une sucette à l'anis _comme l'a cru si naivement une starlette en épousant un celebre  "petit" acteur  un peu , enfin très ...
( j'ai adoré la mise en boite, intraduisible,  dans South Park _," come out of the closet  Tom..._" et quelques videos trainant sur le web sont inquietantes quant à la santé mentale de ce "symbole"_)
_


> Malheureusement, je n'ai pu déterminer si Steve Jobs était un avatar américanisé d'un célèbre pauvre biblique (je ne crois guère à cette hypothèse), le dieu d'une quatrième religion monothéiste, ou le miroir inversé propre au dualisme bien/mal, Steve Jobs/Bill Gates.


dualisme rodé
D'ailleurs  cette quatrieme religion  c'est la secte des "S"
( y a plein de signes ,JobS, GateS,  oS , windowS, appleworkS)


----------

